# How to make Apache access files outside root



## passey (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi!

I am am newbie around here.

I have search the forums but cudnt find a solution to my problem.

I have a dynamic IP, and use the DynDNS service. I have installed Apache. Its working perfectly. My main reason to setup a server is so that i can access my 4 partitions wherever i am and can upload and download files from my computer.

My site is : http://passeycomputer.dyndns.org

I DONT want to use a FTP service. 

Please help me out!

Cheers
Pushkin

PS - I have heard something about virtual hosts... if that is the answer to my question... I have no clue on how to use them... and cudnt find any tutorials on the net... which is why i came here!


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

You should already have 1 virtual host set up. Take a look at your httpd.conf (Apache config file) and look at the very bottom. Make copies of the virtual host, change the server name (i.e. drive2.example.com) and change the Doccument Root to point to that other drive.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

Windows or Linux?


----------

